# Imac volé se connecter à distance



## Xavman33 (7 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

lors d'un cambriolage, je me suis fait volé mon Imac avec Snow Leopard
J ai toujours la facture avec le numéro Mac et je voudrait savoir si avec ses informations il est possible de se connecter via Internet à mon mac volé pour que j efface mes données personnelles ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## r e m y (7 Novembre 2013)

non pas possible...

Quand MobileMe était encore en service, on pouvait activer le service "accès à mon mac" (encore fallait-il penser à le faire AVANT de se le faire voler...), mais depuis la fin de MobileMe et la mise en place d'iCloud, cette possibilité n'est offerte qu'aux Macs utilisant a minima Lion (et même chose, il faut l'activer AVANT la perte ou le vol, en activant aussi Localiser mon Mac)


----------



## Xavman33 (7 Novembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> non pas possible...
> 
> Quand MobileMe était encore en service, on pouvait activer le service "accès à mon mac" (encore fallait-il penser à le faire AVANT de se le faire voler...), mais depuis la fin de MobileMe et la mise en place d'iCloud, cette possibilité n'est offerte qu'aux Macs utilisant a minima Lion (et même chose, il faut l'activer AVANT la perte ou le vol, en activant aussi Localiser mon Mac)



Oui je me souviens bien de Mobile Me pour le faire mais désactivé depuis.

Merci de ta réponse


----------



## Powerdom (8 Novembre 2013)

encore une fonction vachement bien foutue qui a disparu...


----------



## r e m y (8 Novembre 2013)

plus exactement, la fonctionnalité a migré vers iCloud en laissant sur le bord de la route ceux qui ne peuvent passer à Lion... alors qu'il suffisait sans doute de peu de chose pour qu'elle reste compatible avec SnowLeopard


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Novembre 2013)

Même expérience pour moi, il y a 2 mois : iMac du bureau volé Heureusement j'avais activé la fonction "Localiser mon Mac" d'iCloud ! 2 jours après à 11 heures du soir un message s'affichait sur l'iMac de la maison, localisant ce Mac à 10 kms de  là Les Gendarmes ont fait le reste ! 3 jours après j'avais récupéré mon Mac Tout effacé Mais bon j'avais des clones bootables à jour 
MORALE : Merci Apple ! Quand vous le pouvez mettez vos Macs à jour Ça peut valoir la peine ! et l'argent Car avec un iMac mi-2008 l'assurance ne m'aurait pas rendu grand-chose :mouais:


----------



## Powerdom (11 Novembre 2013)

c'est bien d'habiter une région "désertique". je ne pense pas qu'en ville la localisation aurait été aussi fructueuse et bénéficié d'une intervention de la gendarmerie.

Rien de méprisant dans l'utilisation du mot désertique, j'ai habité cahors 7 années et mon quartier sur les hauteurs de la ville n'a jamais été raccordé à internet ...


----------

